# Frijoles Charros



## powerplantop (Jul 1, 2014)

Frijoles Charros 







2 pounds dried beans, picked over washed and soaked overnight. I used Cranberry beans (pinto beans work great). 
1 Tablespoon of salt. 
2 Tablespoons Mexican Oregano 
Cook for about 2 hours.

1 Tablespoon Lard
8oz diced bacon
15 oz chorizo
1 large onion diced
4 cloves diced garlic
6 diced serrano peppers
2 medium tomatoes 

After beans have cooked for 2 hours

Add lard to pan then cook the bacon. 
Add chorizo and cook. 
Add onion, garlic and peppers cook until soft.
Add tomatoes and heat.   

10 to 15 minutes before serving chop up 1 Bunch Cilantro and add to the pot.

Frijoles Charros / Cowboy Beans recipe - YouTube


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 1, 2014)

Oh yum!  Thanks PPO!


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 1, 2014)

Thank you for sharing.  Looks and sounds delicious!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm going to have to make my own...


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jul 2, 2014)

Sounds like the way we make black beans and other beans. Cook in water then add sofrito.  I like it.

I would never add a whole bunch of cilantro to any pot.  I might chop it and serve it on the side or as garnish, but never in the cooked beans.
I ruined a dish once by adding cilantro to the pot.  And i did not add that much.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 2, 2014)

PPO - it smells great!!!


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 2, 2014)

I can't wait to try your recipe PPO. 

Is that Mexican oregano you're using? As you know it's entirely apart from other types. 

Oregano: Mediterranean and Mexican — What's the Difference? | The Kitchn


----------



## powerplantop (Jul 2, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> PPO - it smells great!!!



I know my kitchen smelled good when I was cooking it! I bet your neighbors are also hungry!


----------



## powerplantop (Jul 2, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> I can't wait to try your recipe PPO.
> 
> Is that Mexican oregano you're using? As you know it's entirely apart from other types.
> 
> Oregano: Mediterranean and Mexican — What's the Difference? | The Kitchn



Yes it is Mexican, I like to buy it in the small plastic bags in Mexican markets.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 2, 2014)

powerplantop said:


> Yes it is Mexican, I like to buy it in the small plastic bags in Mexican markets.



Yes, I buy it that way too along with many other *very* economical spices. Thanks.

Just a thought....maybe the recipe should specify Mexican oregano?


----------



## powerplantop (Jul 3, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> Yes, I buy it that way too along with many other *very* economical spices. Thanks.
> 
> Just a thought....maybe the recipe should specify Mexican oregano?



Probably not a bad idea.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 3, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> Yes, I buy it that way too along with many other *very* economical spices. Thanks.
> 
> Just a thought....maybe the recipe should specify Mexican oregano?





powerplantop said:


> Probably not a bad idea.




Fixed.

And fixed.  The best tasting beans in a long time, I took the leftovers with me to work and was able to spread the joy.  My boss is asking when I will be making it again.


----------



## powerplantop (Jul 3, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Fixed.
> 
> And fixed.  The best tasting beans in a long time, I took the leftovers with me to work and was able to spread the joy.  My boss is asking when I will be making it again.



That is good news! So happy you enjoyed them!


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 4, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Fixed.
> 
> And fixed. The best tasting beans in a long time, I took the leftovers with me to work and was able to spread the joy. My boss is asking when I will be making it again.


 
I am so going to have to make this.  I love beans, most of my proteins come from them.


----------

